# St. Croix Eyecon



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Well St. Croix just released a new line of affordable walleye rods. Was thinking of picking up the 7'6" ML spinning rod 1 piece. Anyone have one of these Eyecon rods yet?


----------



## LUNGBUSTER12 (Sep 16, 2009)

I checked them out at Bass Pro. Extremely light weight and seem to be very well made. They had the full line of eyecons.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I think ill have one in a few weeks


----------

